# Our new Cockapoo-poo



## The Mushys (Oct 13, 2012)

We picked up our new Cockapoo-poo - I'm saying thats what she is because mum was a cockerpoo and dad was a miniature poodle, and its sounds better than F2 or whatever the official mix is

Anyway, we have called her Poppy and she loved looking at the streetlights on the 15m drive home.
She got home and had a little explore, meeting our resident 19 year old cat! We then missed the signs and she had a wee on the carpet - we'll learn!
She then discovered her little bed and puppy pen and had a little fun playing with her toys. She then hoovered up her evening tea, and as per the books we read we took her in the garden where she did a poo - clever girl!!

After we played with her she decided she wanted a rest so took herself off to bed. We then woke her up about 10pm to take her to the garden one last time but she didn't need to go toilet this time.

She then took herself back to bed and we did the same expecting a noisy night ahead..................she slept right through, although she did wake up at 5am she seemed happy just rolling around her bed. She hadn't used the puppy pads for toileting either
We hope she settles again tonight but we're not counting our chickens!

She hoovered up her breakfast this morning but hasn't wanted anymore poo's. Its very difficult seeing when she wee's as she doesn't seem to stop doing whatever she's doing - no circling, or sniffing in one place
We were expecting her to be a poo-ing and wee-ing machine but so far she isn't

We're off to the vets for a first check up this morning and then off to the pet shop to get her a little collar

Does the above fit with anyone elses first experiences with their puppy?

She is just too cute for words!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She sounds lovely and very normal!
Tonight may be a little noisier, but perhaps you just have the dream puppy.
Throughput will settle down as she and you become more relaxed and she gets used to the routine.
Enjoy your puppy cuddles! And welcome to Poppy.
Do post pictures - nothings like looking at other people's new puppies to bring a smile to our faces.


----------



## The Mushys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Marzi

Thanks for the reassurance, as long as she's happy thats the main thing.
If we're posting here at 3 in the morning later then everyone will know she has not been as good the second night

I've just posted her picture in the forum - more will follow!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds about right to me! Some brilliant nights, so not so. Welcome to you and Poppy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome The Mushys & of course Poppy ... I love this mix cockapoo-poo (or F1b) one of my faves .. enjoy you new puppy.

Oh what colour is she .. I would love to see photos please, as I am a bit addicted to coat texture lol ...


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome to puppyhood it's great isn't it  I've never walked up and down my garden so much......

Hope tonight goes as well as last night. We have had Pepsi two weeks and she has slept through each night so fingers. Tossed for you x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds fab, look forward to seeing her x


----------



## The Mushys (Oct 13, 2012)

Her first visit to the vets yesterday for a check up - she was very well behaved, and everyone thought she was really cute
She slept through again last night, although she did poo and wee on her puppy pads in her puppypen, it was probably our fault for feeding her too late :embarrassed:

Today she has been to Pets at Home to find a little coat as the vet said she may get cold in the garden as she is still only little (2.2kg)
Today she has discovered the delights of chicken treats and was making good progress with 'sit', although not so well with 'Leave it' 
Although she then decided she would get a treat if she just stayed sitting all the time, or doing a worm impression and crawling along on her belly
It must've been tiring as she has now been snoozing for a couple of hours
No-one said puppies slept so much, or maybe we have just been lucky so far


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is so cute and a clever girl too. Was thinking about getting Max a coat for the garden as he is so little, but need to get Mandy a new box as Max was chewing it (wicker) and got a piece stuck in his mouth. It's now in the bin.


----------



## The Mushys (Oct 13, 2012)

How do people with Cockapoo's handle being at work
Is it best to crate the puppy until lunchtimes, or have someone pop round?

Luckily I can work from home, and my wife comes home at lunchtime, also my parents live next door so there won't be an issue for Poppy with any luck.
I was just wondering how people cope, and how long they leave them for?

Poppy will need to be on her own sometimes but we don't want her to get stressed about it


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

The Mushys said:


> How do people with Cockapoo's handle being at work
> Is it best to crate the puppy until lunchtimes, or have someone pop round?
> 
> Luckily I can work from home, and my wife comes home at lunchtime, also my parents live next door so there won't be an issue for Poppy with any luck.
> ...


Welcome, Poppy is gorgeous!! Sounds like she is settling in well.

People on here (and generally) manage work and pups in a few ways. I use doggy day care, I drop Binky off in the morning and can collect her from 4pm on wards. During the day she has up to 6 dogs to play with in the house, (they have the run of two rooms, conservatory and gardens). She also has a puppy time out spot in the kitchen that is gated so the big ones can't disturb the babies while they get some rest. Then once a day there is a walk up on a local hill and she loves being out with the 'pack'! It really works for me and Binks. 

The alternative is a dog walker/puppy sitter. So you leave puppy in the crate then when they are very young someone comes in through the day, once or twice and takes them out of the crate, feeds them, plays with them and makes a fuss for an amount of time. Then as they get older they can be walked in the middle of the day as well. A lot of dog walkers say it is an hour walk, but by the time they have collected up all the dogs and done the walk, you will probably find Poppy would have been out of the house and occupied for 3 hours, which is great. 

I would say that after building up time 4 hours is the max you would want to leave Poppy on her own. We have built up to 2 hours at the mo during the day..usually a supermarket trip on a Saturday! 

I am sure that other peeps will be along with some great suggestions and their experience too.


----------



## The Mushys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, we won't leave her longer than 3-4 hours once she gets used to it - she's too much fun 

We'll try building up slowly over a few weeks I think, I've only been brave enough to leave her alone when she's been asleep so far - her little cries are too pitiful 

We'll take it slowly and see how it goes, we have a Kong and some peanut butter, I've heard that helps keep then occupied for a while......


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Pigs ears are good for 30 mins P & Q too!!


----------



## The Mushys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks, we were worried she was a bit young for those, but we'll try it and see


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

How old is she? Binks had her first ear at 11 weeks, before that I gave her an empty hoof and she loves those and always has one on the go!


----------



## The Mushys (Oct 13, 2012)

She's only 8 weeks at the moment


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah ok, Binky came home at 10 weeks so was that little bit older. I am not sure what to advise for her age..sorry! I tried googling it for you but didn't find anything reliable. If you did give her one I would start with only one a week.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi...
I was fortunate that someone was around with Kiki until she was about 18 weeks. My big son went off to University two weeks ago and since then Kiki is home alone (well, my collie is around, but I don't leave them together as I think Inzi needs a break!!) for about 4 hours. I work 5 mins away so I am home as soon as I finish, and my husband also works locally and tends to come home for lunch.
I get up and take the dogs out for a walk sometime between 6:30 and 7:30. They have time off lead and we often meet up with a friend and her 3 labs, so Kiki runs her legs off!
I feed her about 8:15 and leave at 8:30. She has the run of the kitchen and utility room. She has been fine. When she sees me dashing around like a mad thing collecting work stuff and youngest child grabbing bag and shoes, she just goes and gets in her bed in the kitchen.. I shut the door and we go. Sometimes when I get home she is still in her bed!
I guess dogs get used to your routine!


----------

